# Phrag Eric Young



## albert (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi there,
can anybody explain why one of my Phrags is badly shaped. Any idea. Its the first time the flower is deformed.
Thanks
Albert


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 28, 2008)

I have Phrag pouches do this in the heat of the summer. I have a Praying mantis doing this same thing now.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2008)

Yay besse..UGH! 
did you use any insecticide on it?


----------



## Roy (Aug 28, 2008)

Albert, did you give some 4ex amber liquid.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 28, 2008)

Alcohol I presume, just a little squaggle!


----------



## Candace (Aug 28, 2008)

Mine get wonky like that if I've underwatered them while they were in spike. And like Rick said, the heat of the summer can play tricks.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 28, 2008)

I think it's not uncommon for a Phrag's first flower to be somewhat deformed. Hopefully, the next one will be better.


----------



## Roy (Aug 29, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Alcohol I presume, just a little squaggle!



Correct Eric, the banana benders have a beer named, XXXX. Some would suggest the flavour relates to the name also.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 29, 2008)

Do I dare ask what a banana bender is??


----------



## albert (Aug 29, 2008)

the queenslander called Banana bender, the Victorian Mexican9 south of the border). But we love each other.
cheers
Albert


----------



## Roy (Aug 29, 2008)

Banana Bender is a nick name for people from the Australian state of Queensland where much of the banana crop is grown, Have you ever seen a straight banana. oke:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Aug 29, 2008)

albert said:


> Hi there,
> can anybody explain why one of my Phrags is badly shaped. Any idea. Its the first time the flower is deformed.
> Thanks
> Albert


Hi Albert,
It could be from some chemical use, insecticide, fungicide or hormones.... Phrags are sensitive to those....
This happen twice in the past for me; I did learn not to try new stuff on all the plants at a time...We all know that but we don’t do it... Experiences!

1) Somebody at our society brought a new supposed miraculous product ‘alginic acid’ this was supposed to be fantastic... He was a good vendor! I try it once few drop in my barrel... All the new flowers were deformed...
2) I had to buy some safer insecticide soap one day, usually I’m using the one with pyrethrum this one is ok, but that day at the store only the one with potash salt left. After one spray of it, few days later when the buds did open all the flowers were deformed again.
Hope it help....


----------



## Roy (Aug 29, 2008)

albert said:


> the queenslander called Banana bender, the Victorian Mexican9 south of the border). But we love each other.
> cheers
> Albert



We haven't worked out who is Cisco & who is Pancho yet.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 29, 2008)

Roy said:


> Banana Bender is a nick name for people from the Australian state of Queensland where much of the banana crop is grown, Have you ever seen a straight banana. oke:


:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

How many of the suggestions are possibilities for you? I think it's a hard thing to pinpoint. If it continues then you might want to try changing one thing at a time. As I said in my Lucy Robbins post - nature is funny!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 29, 2008)

I didn't even know they grew bananas over there!?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 30, 2008)

NYEric said:


> I didn't even know they grew bananas over there!?




Me neither!! I visited Cannes & Port Douglas in 1998; don't remember seeing banana trees. But I was sort of busy watching out for big spiders (kind of a phobia of mine, especially after seeing one the size of my hand in Port Douglas).


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 30, 2008)

Phrag-Plus said:


> 1) Somebody at our society brought a new supposed miraculous product ‘alginic acid’ this was supposed to be fantastic... He was a good vendor! I try it once few drop in my barrel... All the new flowers were deformed...
> 2) I had to buy some safer insecticide soap one day, usually I’m using the one with pyrethrum this one is ok, but that day at the store only the one with potash salt left. After one spray of it, few days later when the buds did open all the flowers were deformed again.
> Hope it help....



That's terrible. How discouraging!


----------



## Roy (Aug 31, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Me neither!! I visited Cannes & Port Douglas in 1998; don't remember seeing banana trees. But I was sort of busy watching out for big spiders (kind of a phobia of mine, especially after seeing one the size of my hand in Port Douglas).



Geez, they will love the way you spell, Cairns ( Cannes )


----------



## albert (Aug 31, 2008)

*Queensland special animals beside orchids*

we have some more of these lovely animals such as- see attachment. Anyway, him and his family guarding my orchids.
cheers
Albert


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 31, 2008)

dude!!!!
i get freaked out by little garter and brown snakes. how big is that s.o.b.?


----------



## Roy (Aug 31, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> dude!!!!
> i get freaked out by little garter and brown snakes. how big is that s.o.b.?



Without speaking for Albert, thats not a large one. I'm interested to know the size myself Albert.
Personally I got an 8 foot brown snake ( very deadly ) in the backyard a year or two ago.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2008)

Poisonous?


----------



## Roy (Aug 31, 2008)

In the top 6.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2008)

Yep, that could be a slight problem!


----------



## Roy (Aug 31, 2008)

They don't argue with a 12 gauge. We do have the odd tiger snake at times which is also up there with the best of them. The also get angry very quickly too.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like it's not quite the paradise I thought!


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 31, 2008)

sure it is. there are just lots and lots of poisonous varmits...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 31, 2008)

Roy said:


> Personally I got an 8 foot brown snake ( very deadly ) in the backyard a year or two ago.


"I wonder if it was good eatin!"


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 31, 2008)

Roy said:


> Geez, they will love the way you spell, Cairns ( Cannes )




Oh gawd, I knew that.  It just sounds like Cannes to me when it's spoken.

Snakes I don't mind (okay, maybe except for the tiger snake, isn't that the one that will come tearing after you unprovoked?) it's spiders that I'm not fond of. And when we were in Sydney, the scarey one was the funnel-web spiders. Waaay too many scarey things....


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 31, 2008)

Cannes is surely a nice place to go in the south of France, maybe a bit too high class for me!  Jean


----------



## Roy (Sep 1, 2008)

NYEric said:


> "I wonder if it was good eatin!"



Fried in a little butter with pepper & salt.....not bad.


----------

